# pics of a special albino carpet hatchie



## styxxpython (Dec 27, 2012)

my brothers albino & het pair had their 1st clutch of babies and produced 1 of these....

1st few days









today





it had normal color eyes with albino body and freckles everywhere


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 27, 2012)

Omg, adorable! Particularly love that last pic <3


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that is crazy. I would like to see pics in 6 months or so


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 27, 2012)

Reminds me of a leucistic snake kind of!


----------



## butters (Dec 27, 2012)

Paradox I'm guessing


----------



## Firedrake (Dec 27, 2012)

Is he going to try them again next season? Be interesting to see if they produce more.
Very cute no matter what it is


----------



## snakefreak16 (Dec 27, 2012)

look like a paradox


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 27, 2012)

Paradox albino.... Very nice... Keep us updated on the progress of this special little one....


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 27, 2012)

Paradox is my guess, too. Couldn't ask for a better result from some first timers - congrats.


----------



## reb01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to say but thats something wrong with that one...he-she will need 24hr care...if you cant provide this i will take care of it...very nice and dont forget more pictures in a few months..


----------



## styxxpython (Dec 27, 2012)

he will breed the pair again next yr, so will see if it happens again.

what makes you say theres something wrong with it?
its only a week old and is very active. they have not had there 1st shed yet.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 27, 2012)

Shotgun. Just let me know how much freight is


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 27, 2012)

styxxpython said:


> he will breed the pair again next yr, so will see if it happens again.
> 
> what makes you say theres something wrong with it?
> its only a week old and is very active. they have not had there 1st shed yet.





hes offering to take it off your hands.... Nothing wrong with it at all...


----------



## No-two (Dec 27, 2012)

I really want a paradox. Congrats, I'm sure it will be very pretty in a few months.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful little sweetie; if it becomes too much bother, just send it here and aunty Xe will care for the little snaky-poo  lol


----------



## sharky (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just about to say paradox as soon as I saw the photo! Everyone beat me to it


----------



## Firedrake (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see it after a few sheds, be sure to post lots and lots more pics k?


----------



## reb01 (Dec 27, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> hes offering to take it off your hands.... Nothing wrong with it at all...



Gee im glad someone understood what i said...


----------



## Variety (Dec 27, 2012)

Will be interesting to see the pictures as it matures, with limited previous albinos to compare it to i cannot wait to see the diversity (if any) this can bring


----------



## damian83 (Dec 27, 2012)

Keep pics updated..... well done very different ....


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats 

It is a stunning little fella. Please post some more pics in a few months time. I'm sure it will grow into a fabulous speciman.

Good luck with next years breeding.


----------



## zeke (Dec 27, 2012)

Might just be me but it just looks dirty. I don't really like the paradox albinos for that reason. 
But I'd be interested to see how they progress in a few years and see how their patten improves.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to ask (because I won't learn if I don't) - could someone explain "paradox albino" to me please.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 27, 2012)

Dragonwolf said:


> I have to ask (because I won't learn if I don't) - could someone explain "paradox albino" to me please.



The albino trait stops all melanin production, so an albino that has melanin is then classed as a "paradox"


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks for that GeckoJosh


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful little hatchie! Definitely excited to see more photos of it when it gets a big bigger


----------



## drunken (Dec 27, 2012)

looks great, keep pics updated mate.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 28, 2012)

awesome little paradox be sure to post some update pics  thanks for sharing 
is paradox an inheritable trait or is it just completely random


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 29, 2012)

thats a very interesting hatchling mate

imo especially it having normal eyes,but Albino/paradox body

i look forward to updates

do you intend to breed it back to a parent ?

cheers shaun


----------



## spida_0000 (Dec 29, 2012)

If I was you I would never waste my money buying a lottery ticket again, think you have used all your luck up breeding this beauty.. Congrats!

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## DarkApe (Dec 29, 2012)

*WOW* What a stunning little one you have there. Keep us updated i would really like to see how that beauty turns out. :lol:


----------



## NTNed (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice, I wont be at all unhappy if my Albino and 100% Het churn one of them out in a year or two.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 3, 2013)

looks great. congrats. 

In the past ive seen posts that lead me to believe that some paradox albinos have started albino then develop melanin patches over time? anyone know if thats true? I only ask because this is the first time ive seen a paradox hatchie. 

Thanks for sharing.. 
JD


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 7, 2013)

Could someone clarify what a paradox albino is?

Cheers


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Jan 7, 2013)

Paradox kinda means somthing that shouldn't exist, ie how can you have an albino with melanin? 
Its also explained in post #25


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 30, 2013)

update any pics at all


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 4, 2013)

Bump for pics??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 4, 2013)

+ 1 on updated pics pleeeeeeeaaaaase!!!!


----------



## DarkApe (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump updated pics


----------



## phatty (Mar 11, 2013)

nice congrat looks like it will have a bit of colour to it


----------



## Performa (Oct 8, 2013)

Bump on some pics. Interested in how it looks now!


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 8, 2013)

very nice, alot of herpers dream to hatch something out special. very lucky


----------



## snakes73 (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome. Any updated pictures?


----------

